# Sticky  Horse Terminology/ Ask or add one



## Moxie

I was wondering, is there a horse Terminology thread out there? I have searched and couldn't find anything, did I do it wrong? For someone who is new to the horse world, some terms are confusing to me. You know, what is gaited? How do you know if a horse is hot? Or even changing rein on the diagonal? Those are just examples of course, but you guys get what I'm trying to say. 

I'd be nice to have a cheat sheet! lol


----------



## Vidaloco

The is usually someone on here who will answer any terminology questions you might have. We all love to show off our horsey knowledge :wink: I ask my share of questions especially in the english riding stuff. If someone is posting about a topic your not sure about, just jump right in and ask what their talking about, I do  We all had to start somewhere.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Do you mean something like a glossary? Cuz that would be a cool idea to have on here ...


----------



## Moxie

Jubilee Rose said:


> Do you mean something like a glossary? Cuz that would be a cool idea to have on here ...


Yea, I think it would be a cool addition to the other threads we have here. A place for new people to go to find out the meaning for a word or phrase, much like a glossary. lol.

So, lets all offer up some definitions as we know them!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

try entering "engish riding terminology or british equitation in yahoo and see what you get. 

Hot -is a good term, it means a horse full of energy or one that is high strung or nervous you may hear people talking about feeding a hot horse =no sugars or sweet feeds ect
also can mean 

Hot bloods =TB's &Arabians 
Warmbloods=sport horses, hackneys and hoelsteiners (sp???)
Cold bloods =Draft horses


----------



## Sara

Just a quick clarification, drafts are not the only coldbloods. Many native European pony breeds are considered coldbloods, and there are certainly coldblood horses, like the Fjord and Icelandic. Think of it more as any breed that has had no significant contact with the hotblooded eastern horses, like arabs. Coldbloods are often characterized by a robust, stocky build and calm temperment.


----------



## Vidaloco

Heres a couple that could be helpful 

*Parts of the horse*









*Parts of the hoof *


----------



## Vidaloco

Shall we rename this just "horse terminology" and stick a sticky on it?


----------



## meggymoo

That sounds a great idea! It can be a quick reference then when needed.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt

*heres a site for you*

http://www.equusite.com

it has a full glossary of terms and tons of info


----------



## Vidaloco

Sticky in place


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

this is great for us non-native english speakers too !  
this is a great idea !


----------



## PoptartShop

Awesome idea, & yay for stickys!!


----------



## Moxie

Hoooray!!! lol

Alright, so what does it mean when a horse is gaited?


----------



## Vidaloco

It basicly means they don't trot. Although there are some that do but its not acceptable for breed standards. Instead they do a 4 beat rack where one foot is on the ground at all times. 
Naturally gaited horses pop out of their mommys gaiting. So they can do it from birth. 
These gaits are the stepping pace, the rack, the running walk, single-foot, and the fox-trot. Depending on the breed of horse some of those are acceptable some aren't for example the Fox trot is not an acceptable gait for a Rocky Mountain horse. 
Then you get into the Paso horses and they have different names for the gaits. The paso llano and sobreandando if I remember right. 
Gaited horses can do all the other gaits a regular horse can do trot canter etc, they just have some extra gears, and the trot when they do break gait and go into one (not a good thing) its still pretty smooth.
When I have Vida on a dirt road and I can hear her foot falls, its a 1 2 3 4 each foot fall very distinctive rather than the usual 1 2 1 2 that you hear with a non gaited horse
Hope this makes sense


----------



## brightside

i kinda have a stupid question...lol whats the difference between sorrell and chestnut? the only difference i have picked up in the horses i have seen is the horses deemed sorrell tend to have little white specks on them, but look chestnut all together.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

I wondered this before too. Sorrels have manes and tails that are of a lighter colour than their bodies (almost yellowish). Sorrel isn't as rich and reddy as a chestnut. It's more orangey-brown or light brown.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Vidaloco said:


> It basicly means they don't trot. Although there are some that do but its not acceptable for breed standards. Instead they do a 4 beat rack where one foot is on the ground at all times.
> Naturally gaited horses pop out of their mommys gaiting. So they can do it from birth.
> These gaits are the stepping pace, the rack, the running walk, single-foot, and the fox-trot. Depending on the breed of horse some of those are acceptable some aren't for example the Fox trot is not an acceptable gait for a Rocky Mountain horse.
> Then you get into the Paso horses and they have different names for the gaits. The paso llano and sobreandando if I remember right.
> Gaited horses can do all the other gaits a regular horse can do trot canter etc, they just have some extra gears, and the trot when they do break gait and go into one (not a good thing) its still pretty smooth.
> When I have Vida on a dirt road and I can hear her foot falls, its a 1 2 3 4 each foot fall very distinctive rather than the usual 1 2 1 2 that you hear with a non gaited horse
> Hope this makes sense


hmm.. just wondering, it is not acceptable for gaited horses to trot over there ? here we work our horses on trot to ! we want our horses to be 4 or even better five gaited, not just lose the trot !


----------



## Barbarosa

Howdy! Siss.. Love your horses..I think when Vida talks about not troting she refers to the show ring or breeders that frown on any troting or pacing, These breaders are mainly concerned with the signature gait of the breed and sometimes overlook the other traits that the paticular breed offers. In peruvian paso's for example the horses used to be know for hard feet, strong for the size, and big lungs for long trips up and down the andies mountain ranges. They were used by the common folk for farming and more closely resembled the Mountain horses of eastern Ketucky, but over the years the rich breeders were only concerned with the gait breeding more animated and flashy horses and over time they have lost some of the traits they were famous for, They are slighter in frame, smaller footed, and the endurance just isnt there any more. but man can they gait..I hope the Rocky Mountain Breeders take a lesson from this. they are all to obessed with breeding for the silver dapple color and a smoother gait when the true beauty of the breed is the temperment, strength, and good sound feet. Vida and I both walk, trot, and canter our Rockies as well as gait them. This devlopes all the horses muscle groups and will give you a much sounder animal. Don West used to breed only peruvian paso horses but started crossing them to Mountain horses to try to give them back more size, strength and better temperment. I think that is the biggest myth busted about the gaited horse, they trot and gallop as good as any breed if not better. Also my sassyfras is as cowy as any quarter horse I have been around she loves to push them cows.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

thanks for clearing that up barbarosa !  
im not so familier with all of this so I love when people can take the time and write detailed answers like that  
your horses are beautiful too !


----------



## Gingerrrrr

gaited-

this is a Peruvian Paso doing a stepping pace.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyYDVoPEAUo


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Gingerrrrr said:


> gaited-
> 
> this is a Peruvian Paso doing a stepping pace.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyYDVoPEAUo


it looks nice


----------



## Moxie

What exactly does floating a horses teeth do?


----------



## brightside

Moxie said:


> What exactly does floating a horses teeth do?


 Floating means to smooth or contour your horse's teeth with a file (called a "float"). Unlike our own teeth, your horse's teeth keep growing. At times, a horse's teeth may develop sharp edges, making it difficult for him/her to chew food, hold a bit, or simply have pain and discomfort inside his/her mouth. The vet will carefully file all your horse's teeth that need smoothing to achieve a flat grinding surface between the upper and lower teeth.


----------



## Moxie

Is a broodmare basically used for breeding? Are broodmares often time broke to ride?

Another question is, how many different variations of being 'broke' are there? Like Green Broke, Dead Broke, and what exactly do they entail?


----------



## Harlee rides horses

Difference between sorrel and chestnut, chesnut is more red based while sorrel is more dull.


----------



## brightside

Harlee rides horses said:


> Difference between sorrel and chestnut, chesnut is more red based while sorrel is more dull.


yeah, i totally see that now. thanks harlee.


Moxie: yes, broodmares are generally used only for breeding purposes. alot of time they are mares that excelled in a discipline, and retire as broodmares. every once in a while i've come upon broodmares that have never been broke to ride, but have outstanding confirmation, therefore they were only used for breeding purposes. I think it really depends on the breeding program.


----------



## claireauriga

Is 'Clyde' another name for a Shire horse? I've spotted that around and Google hasn't been helpful.


----------



## Vidaloco

claireauriga said:


> Is 'Clyde' another name for a Shire horse? I've spotted that around and Google hasn't been helpful.


They are just different breeds of the Draught horse
I believe its just short for Clydesdale. Heres a very basic description
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clydesdale_(breed)


----------



## claireauriga

Ah, I see ^^ They look a lot like Shires, don't they?


----------



## Vidaloco

Yes I just looked up Shire horse, they are very similar


----------



## Moxie

What does:

Green Broke
Husband Broke
Dead Broke

mean? Also, are there other 'brokes' that I missed?


----------



## Vidaloco

Green broke I think has a pop up definition for it. Usually its been under saddle or been to a trainer for 90 days so it knows the basics. 
Husband broke is a new one on me I imagine it means its broke for a beginner rider. 
Dead broke is suppose to mean its bomb proof or that its never ever going to act up or spook. To me there is no such thing as a "dead broke" horse unless its actually dead :lol:


----------



## Moxie

What does cross tie mean?


----------



## Gingerrrrr

there the ties you hook the horses up to when tacking up or grooming.

example-


----------



## PoptartShop

Cross-ties are just another way to tie your horse, like instead of on a post or something.  There are 2 ropes that can be hooked on either side of your horse's halter...
Looks like this:


----------



## Moxie

Ooooooh okay! I guess I've seen those, but have never used them, I've always just tied off my horse using the lead.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch

Jubilee Rose said:


> I wondered this before too. Sorrels have manes and tails that are of a lighter colour than their bodies (almost yellowish). Sorrel isn't as rich and reddy as a chestnut. It's more orangey-brown or light brown.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


I always thought luke was a light sorrel mix with pal. or champion color but I deff. think he a light sorrel it just the way the sun touch or anything that reflex his color. sometime in the early morning he look like if he almost pal. when he really isn't a pal. he just a very light sorrel color horse.


----------



## Moxie

I saw this on another thread and I dont know what it means.

What does it mean to Sheath clean?


----------



## Jubilee Rose

Moxie said:


> I saw this on another thread and I dont know what it means.
> 
> What does it mean to Sheath clean?


The sheath is a male horse's wee-wee.  To clean it means to umm... clean it ... :roll:


----------



## Moxie

Jubilee Rose said:


> Moxie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this on another thread and I dont know what it means.
> 
> What does it mean to Sheath clean?
> 
> 
> 
> The sheath is a male horse's wee-wee.  To clean it means to umm... clean it ... :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: You have to clean their pee-pee's?


----------



## Vidaloco

I think its like an uncircumsized man. The sheath is just a skin covering that needs to be cleaned. Maybe they all just need a mohel :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Ohhhh my.


----------



## Vidaloco

:lol: that was WAAYY too much information huh? :lol:


----------



## Moxie

lol nooooo I just never thought about having to clean a horses pee-pee before. :lol:


----------



## claireauriga

What's making me laugh is everyone avoiding the word penis xD


----------



## Moxie

lol I have a 3 yr old little boy, so I always say pee-pee


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ok, so what´s the difference between canter and gallop ! i just hought it was 2 different words until i saw somewhere "icelanders count canter and gallop as the same gait" :roll: :?


----------



## mlkarel2010

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> ok, so what´s the difference between canter and gallop ! i just hought it was 2 different words until i saw somewhere "icelanders count canter and gallop as the same gait" :roll: :?


canter is a three beat gait and the gallop is a four beat gait


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

ooh, that still confuses me... we only have stökk wich is a 3 beat gait.. or thats what i´ve always learned ! if a horse does a 4 beat one i just think we call it lull and lull is a negatie word :? perhaps i should just forget about what that person wrote :roll:


----------



## mlkarel2010

you have me confused now too....


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

it is all very confusing 
canter-3 beat- stökk
gallop- 4 beat- lull ?
but that can´t be it because lull a whole different gait mix...
the only gaits i´ve been tought are 4 beat are walk and tölt ( in the icys)
i think i just need some sleep :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

sleep is good.... sorry I don't speak icelandic

isn't it the middle of the night out there?


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

hehe, i was just thinking outloud :lol: 
but yeah, its 2 am here, but when you wake up at 5pm (i have no idea how i managed to sleep for so long) you´re not tired at 2 :lol:


----------



## claireauriga

In the gallop, the middle step of the canter (with diagonal fore and hind hitting together) becomes two steps, with (if I recall correctly) the hind hitting the ground before the fore.


----------



## Vidaloco

I always thought the gallop was distinquished from the other gaits in that it is the only one where at one point all 4 feet are off the ground at once. :? Is that correct?


----------



## mlkarel2010

Vidaloco said:


> I always thought the gallop was distinquished from the other gaits in that it is the only one where at one point all 4 feet are off the ground at once. :? Is that correct?


I think there is that time in the canter too, but not for as long, but I could be wrong... It's been one of those brain dead days if you know what I mean


----------



## claireauriga

You can get a moment of suspension in the canter too. The difference between the canter and gallop is the middle footfall becoming two footfalls. I know that when training a horse for dressage, you have to be careful that a very extended canter doesn't blur into a gallop.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Sorry, but as soon as I read the first post in this page, I laguhed. But not really out loud. This is too funny. This is a great topic by the way. Great suggestion!


----------



## mlkarel2010

I love how apple is in it! and then you put your mouse over it and it says "a fruit"

the first time i saw that it cracked me up!


----------



## Ryle

Difference between chestnut and sorrel---what breed association or style of riding you do. Originally the term chestnut was used in Europe while sorrel came into fashion in western riding areas.

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/colors/chestnut.html circles.


----------



## mlkarel2010

hmm, is founder one? Founder should be one of the orangey words with a definition!


----------



## Vidaloco

mlkarel2010 said:


> hmm, is founder one? Founder should be one of the orangey words with a definition!


Founder used to have one but there was a programming glitch with the word laminitis. Everytime someone typed in founder the definition for laminitis filled in the body of the message. I think admin is still working on it. 
Haven't figured out apple yet .....like duh :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

oh, ok, great explanation though Vida...


----------



## rums_mom

Yes sheath cleaning is one of the joys of owning a gelding. And if you want I can even post the songs you need to sing when you do it. It is a necessity as is checking for a "bean". If you are not comfortable doing it you can get your vet to do it, I just had Rum's done when his teeth were floated and he was sedated so he dropped more easily.


----------



## rums_mom

*Peanut roller?*

I've heard the term "peanut roller". What does that refer to?

And thanks for pointing out the orange words, I had no idea what that was, being new here and all.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Hmm, I'll mention these only because I've seen posts about people asking what they mean

HUS

on the bit


----------



## mlkarel2010

sorry to double post... but i think half halt should be one too....


----------



## kickshaw

peanut roller - - style of western pleasure horse where the horse's poll is noticeably well below the withers....said to carry their noses so low, they could roll a peanut in front of them wherever they go

HUS - hunter under saddle. 

half halt - as taken from this website: http://www.wellshirefarmdressage.com/halfhaltarticle.htm

The half-halt is a hardly visible, almost simultaneous, coordinated action of the seat, the legs and the hand of the rider, with the object of increasing the attention and balance of the horse before the execution of several movements or transitions between gaits or paces. In shifting slightly more weight onto the horse’s quarters, the engagement of the hind legs and the balance on the haunches are facilitated for the benefit of the lightness of the forehand and the horse’s balance as a whole.

Half-halts are used:

When riding a transition from one gait to another 
To shorten or adjust the strides within a gait 
To alert the horse prior to a new exercise or movement 
To improve or maintain the horse’s collection and carriage within a movement.
To perform a half-halt, the rider places more weight on his seat bones by tightening his back muscles, pushes the horse forward with his legs, and uses a carefully measured asking or non-yielding rein aid followed with a minimum delay by a yielding rein.

To sum up, it could be said that half-halts consist of a combination of all the aids and are essential for controlled, accurate riding.

A half-halt consists in briefly ‘enclosing’ the horse a little more between the weight, leg and rein aids, and then yielding with the reins again.

At the first signs of success, the rider should become lighter in his hands again. If necessary, the half-halt can be repeated several times.

The half-halt is not a ‘one off’ action: it should be repeated as often as necessary, i.e. until is has fulfilled its purpose.

on the bit (great article): http://www.artofriding.com/articles/onthebit.html


----------



## claireauriga

While watching my dressage-rider friend exercise her horse, I asked her what half-halts were, and she showed me and got me to stand alongside and have a go at doing them myself - well, the rein action, anyway. Poor old Luca was very patient while we played about with his bit


----------



## mlkarel2010

kickshaw said:


> peanut roller - - style of western pleasure horse where the horse's poll is noticeably well below the withers....said to carry their noses so low, they could roll a peanut in front of them wherever they go
> 
> HUS - hunter under saddle.
> 
> half halt - as taken from this website: http://www.wellshirefarmdressage.com/halfhaltarticle.htm
> 
> The half-halt is a hardly visible, almost simultaneous, coordinated action of the seat, the legs and the hand of the rider, with the object of increasing the attention and balance of the horse before the execution of several movements or transitions between gaits or paces. In shifting slightly more weight onto the horse’s quarters, the engagement of the hind legs and the balance on the haunches are facilitated for the benefit of the lightness of the forehand and the horse’s balance as a whole.
> 
> Half-halts are used:
> 
> When riding a transition from one gait to another
> To shorten or adjust the strides within a gait
> To alert the horse prior to a new exercise or movement
> To improve or maintain the horse’s collection and carriage within a movement.
> To perform a half-halt, the rider places more weight on his seat bones by tightening his back muscles, pushes the horse forward with his legs, and uses a carefully measured asking or non-yielding rein aid followed with a minimum delay by a yielding rein.
> 
> To sum up, it could be said that half-halts consist of a combination of all the aids and are essential for controlled, accurate riding.
> 
> A half-halt consists in briefly ‘enclosing’ the horse a little more between the weight, leg and rein aids, and then yielding with the reins again.
> 
> At the first signs of success, the rider should become lighter in his hands again. If necessary, the half-halt can be repeated several times.
> 
> The half-halt is not a ‘one off’ action: it should be repeated as often as necessary, i.e. until is has fulfilled its purpose.
> 
> on the bit (great article): http://www.artofriding.com/articles/onthebit.html


I know what they are :wink: but a lot of other people don't so I was thinking they could possible one of the orange words like

hypp
apple
tb
qh
dressage
tack
and so on...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Vidaloco said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, is founder one? Founder should be one of the orangey words with a definition!
> 
> 
> 
> Founder used to have one but there was a programming glitch with the word laminitis. Everytime someone typed in founder the definition for laminitis filled in the body of the message. I think admin is still working on it.
> Haven't figured out apple yet .....like duh :lol:
Click to expand...

The apple one has always cracked me up...It just says "a fruit" :lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

Oh my, I'm so   I was stuck on sheath cleaning and just assumed a peanut roller was something that had to do with cleaning horse pee-pee's


----------



## kickshaw

:lol: you're so funny vida 

sorry mlkarel, mistook what you meant :wink:


----------



## PaintedLady

Wow! Thanks for all the info! We learn something new every day! (The sheath cleaning part is one of the reasons I have a mare!) 
I was like Rum's Mom, and didn't realize about the orangey words! As a matter of fact, when you mentioned 'apple' in a previous post...I was convinced it was in someone's avatar. Kept mousing over all of them...looking! LOLOL! DUH!  :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## kickshaw

can we add ASB as one (american saddlebred)??


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ya just did!!! :wink:


----------



## kickshaw

but i want it in orange!

like apple or laminitis 8) 

can we do that??


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ohhhhhhhhh.... I see....  

That's what I get for being a smartie pants! :roll: 

I'll call the Administrator's attention to it and see what we can do! :wink:


----------



## kickshaw

thanks


----------



## claireauriga

What does it mean when a horse is described as a 'scopey' jumper?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

<Originally posted by Clairaurigua>


A bit of googling will help you out loads! Wiki has quite in-depth pages, but here are some basics:


*ENGLISH AND WESTERN*

In America, there are two main 'styles' of riding, known as English and Western. In the UK, 'english' riding is just called riding, and western riding isn't really practiced. Different countries have many individual styles as well; for example Australian riders often use a system that is a hybrid of both English and Western.

*English riding*

English riding uses a saddle that looks like this, though there are variations for different disciplines and sports:










English disciplines and sports include dressage, show-jumping and three-day eventing. Dressage is often described as 'horse ballet'; the horse and rider perform a series of movements that show off the horse's athleticism and the communication between horse and rider. Competitive dressage is what you see at the Olympics; the 'haute ecole' is what you see Lipizzaners doing, with airs above the ground and so on. Show-jumping involves going over jumps as fast as you can, knocking as few things down as you can. Eventing involves dressage, cross country and show-jumping. Cross-country involves a long course with many large jumps that horse and rider must clear cleanly and in good time.

There are also many fun games for young riders - egg and spoon races, races without stirrups, things like that. An event where many of these races take place is called a gymkhana.

English riding generally arose from the sort of riding done in the UK; fox-hunting and racing have both contributed to the style.

English riders will typically wear jodhpurs or breeches (jods are the most common in the UK) and ride in some combination of jodhpur boots, tall boots, mucker boots, half-chaps, and so on. Competitive dress involves smartly tailored coats and other shiny fun clothing.

*Western riding*

Western riders use a saddle like this, which was developed for cowboys who had to spend all day in the saddle. As with English saddles, there are variations for different disciplines.










Western sports include barrel racing, reining, cutting, pole-bending and more, but I don't know much about those so I urge you to look them up on Wikipedia or ask someone else to explain.

Western riders traditionally wear jeans and cowboy boots, and competitive costumes are often very gaudy and highly decorated.

There are also other sports that are not strictly English or Western, for example endurance riding, where riders and horses must complete a course that can be anything from 20-100 km or more. In endurance riding, health and safety are emphasised: it is not a race to the finish but a personal challenge for each horse and rider, and horses must undergo regular vet checks along the way to show that they are still sound (no hoof/leg problems) and that they are not over-exerted.


*THE GAITS*

A horse's gaits are the different ways it moves its legs. While I'm listing them in order of speed, gait isn't simply how fast you're going. You can have a walk that is the same speed as a trot.

The four main gaits that nearly all horses can do, from slowest to fastest, are:
- walk
- trot
- canter
- gallop

There are variations which I will talk about below.

*Walk*

This is the slowest gait. It has four beats. The horse moves its legs one at a time: inside hind, inside fore, outside hind, outside fore. (Inside = on the inside of the arena, outside = closest to the wall.)

When riding the walk, if it is slow you will feel your hips move from side to side with the horse's hips. If you're moving at a good fast walk, known as a marching walk (and you generally want to get your horse moving like this so he's actually working, not just ambling along ) then he may bob his head a little and you will move backwards and forwards with his back more than side to side with his hips.

*Trot*

The trot is the horse's natural gait for covering long distances. The trot is a two-beat gait: the horse moves first one diagonal pair of legs, then the other: inside hind + outside fore, outside hind + inside fore.










It can be very bouncy for the rider. In the image above, you will see that the rider is 'sitting' the trot: she absorbs the motion in her lower back and stays in the saddle. There is also 'rising trot'; the horse doesn't move any differently, but the rider uses their motion to lift their bum out of the saddle on one beat, and sit on the other. In America this is known as 'posting', in the UK it's called 'rising to the trot'. This video explains more about it.

When rising to the trot, there's something called 'diagonals' that you need to pay attention to. The horse's power to drive itself forward or round a corner comes from its inside hind leg. The horse therefore needs to be able to really reach under itself and take a strong step with this leg, and it's easier for the horse to do this when the rider is out of the saddle. So the rider times their rising so that they are out of the saddle as the horse reaches forwards with the inside leg. Because the legs move in diagonal pairs, they can tell when to do this by glancing down at the horse's shoulders. They want to go up as the outside fore goes forward, and sit as the outside leg comes back. This is known as 'being on the correct diagonal'. Some riders can feel when they're on the wrong one but most of us just glance down to see.

You ask for the trot from walk by squeezing/kicking for the horse to go faster.

*Canter*

The canter is a three-beat gait and quite fast. The horse moves its legs in the following sequence:

- outside hind
- inside hind + outside fore
- inside fore










The last leg to move is known as the 'leading leg'. In the image above you can see that it is the foreleg closest to the camera. It is important that the leading leg is on the inside as it makes it easier for the horse to move around a corner/circle/turn - if it is on the wrong lead, the horse is unbalanced, as you can see if you visualise it in your head. When you're running round a circle on two legs, you reach forwards more with the inside one. There is a move in dressage called the counter-canter, where the horse is on the outside lead, but for most of us we just want to stay on the inside lead.

There are many ways to ask for the canter, but I will just go over the two that I know, as I'm not very experienced. Better riders on better horses have far subtler means of asking for a canter.

Total beginners will ride a nice strong trot and then sit and kick. The old clever school pony will therefore go into canter. To make sure the horse is on the correct lead, the rider asks for the canter going into a corner so that the horse does it automatically.

Slightly better riders will go into sitting trot, and move their inside leg forward onto the girth, and their outside leg back, and then squeeze or kick. This also tells the horse which lead to go on.

The canter has a rocking motion that can seem a bit scary at first but in the end is much more comfortable than trot because you're not bouncing about! You relax your lower back and ride the motion forwards with your hips.

*Gallop*

The gallop is very similar to the canter, except that the middle stride becomes two strides: inside hind then outside fore. It's a bit faster and is what you see in racing.

*Jog and lope*

The jog is a western variation of the trot. The legs move the same way, but the horse moves in a less bouncy fashion, making it more comfortable for the rider to sit the trot.

The lope is a western variation of the canter. The horse moves more slowly and smoothly. In shows, this has been exaggerated with the horse moving incredibly slowly with its head close to the ground, but the original intent of the lope was to have a ground-covering gait that was easy to ride.

*Gaited horses*

Some horses, such as the Tennessee Walking Horse, are known as 'gaited'. This means that they have additional gaits that may replace or be in addition to the trot. Google or Wiki 'gaited horse' to find out more.


*VICES AND BEHAVIOURS*

'Vice' is a word for any kind of bad behaviour; a human might say that chocolate is their one vice, meaning that they eat too much of it. There are thousands of possible vices in horses; they are undesirable behaviours that are unsafe, unhealthy, awkward, or otherwise unwanted. Cribbing is a bad habit where a horse grips onto wood or a nearby object with its teeth and sucks in air. It destroys the stable and can harm the horse's teeth and lungs. Other vices could include not loading onto a horse trailer, not leading well, or biting. Obviously you want a horse without major vices and should try and train them out of any that they do have.


----------



## Spyder

Please remember folks that con*firm*ation does NOT equal con*form*ation.

One is religious....... "firm" and one is structure.......... "form".


----------



## kickshaw

totally guilty of that one

conformation
conformation
conformation

:???:


----------



## booner

I figured out BO(barn owner?) but what the heck does IMO mean, and sorry if its not horse related hehehe.I feel dumb............


----------



## kickshaw

In my opinion 

I use that one a lot! teehee


----------



## booner

Thanks!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Connemara93

*"Green" Horses*

Just thought I'd add another word to the glossary - it's one that I wasn't sure off when i first started learning more about horses.

Green Horses - Horses that are young and/or haven't had much experience in the saddle. Normally referring to a horse that is dificult to handle because of his/her lack of training.

I'm sure someone will be able to refine that more, and explain it better, just thought I'd stick another phrase out there!


----------



## Joshie

booner said:


> I figured out BO(barn owner?) but what the heck does IMO mean, and sorry if its not horse related hehehe.I feel dumb............


The other version of that is IMHO=In My Humble Opinion


----------



## wild_spot

What is sweet feed?

Also a few common confusions between US riders and Australian/other countries:

Alfalfa = Lucerne, Lucerne = Alfalfa

Regarding tom thumb bits: In the US a tom thumb bit is quite a severe curb bit, with long shanks. In Australia, a tomb thumb is a single jointed snaffle with bars to stop it pulling through the horses mouth.


----------



## shmurmer4

*1) Poll*; The poll is the bony prominence lying between the ears. Except for the ears, it is the highest point on the horses body when it is standing with its head up. *2) Crest*; Moderately lean in mares but inclined to be more full in stallions. Curved topline of the neck. 
*3) Forehead*; The forehead should be broad, full and flat. 
*4) Nostrils* ; The nostrils should be capable of wide dilation to permit the maximum inhalation of air, yet be rather fine. 
*5) Muzzle*; The head should taper to a small muzzle, the lips should be firm and the lower lip should not have the tendency to sag. 
*6) Point of Shoulder *; The point of shoulder is a hard, bony prominence surrounded by heavy muscle masses. 
*7) Breast*; The Breast is a muscle mass between the forelegs, covering the front of the chest. Back to Top 
*8) Chest*; An ideal chest is deep and contains the space necessary for vital organs. A narrow chest can lead to interference with the front legs. Chest muscles should be well developed and form an inverted "V". The prominence of chest muscling depends on the breed. 
*9) Forearm*; The forearm should be well muscled, it extends from the elbow to the knee. 
*10) Knee*; The knee is the joint between the forearm and the cannon bone. 
*11) Coronet*; The coronet is the band around the top of the hoof from which the hoof wall grows. 
*12) Hoof*; The hoof refers to the horny wall and the sole of the foot. The foot includes the horny structure and the pedal bones and navacular bones, as well as other connective tissue. 
*13) Pastern*; The pastern extends from the fetlock to the top of the hoof. 
*14) Sesamoid*; 
*15) Flexor Tendons*; The flexor tendons run from the knee to the fetlock and can be seen prominently lying behind the cannon bone, when it runs parallel to the cannon bone it constitutes the desired "flat bone". Back to Top 
*16) Fetlock*; The fetlock is the joint between the cannon bone and the pastern. The fetlock joint should be large and clean. 
*17) Cannon*; The cannon bone lies between the knee and fetlock joint, and is visible from the front of the leg. It should be straight. 
*18) Underline*; 
*19) Hock*; The hock is the joint between the gaskin and the cannon bone, in the rear leg. The bony protuberance at the back of the hock is called the point of hock. 
*20) Gaskin*; The gaskin is the region between the stifle and the hock. 
*21) Stifle; *The stifle is the joint at the end of the thigh corresponding to the human knee. 
*22) Flank*; The flank is the area below the loin, between the last rib and the massive muscles of the thigh. 
*23) Loin*; The loin or coupling is the short area joining the back to the powerful muscular croup ( rump). 
*24) Croup*; The croup (rump) lies between the loin and the tail. When one is looking from the side or back, it is the highest point of the hindquarters. 
*25) Back*; The back extends from the base of the withers to where the last rib is attached. Back to Top 
*26) Withers*; The withers is the prominent ridge where the neck and the back join. At the withers, powerful muscles of the neck and shoulders attach to the elongated spines of the second to sixth thoracic vertebrae. The height of a horse is measured vertically from the withers to the ground, because the withers is the horse's highest constant point. 
*27) Throat Latch*; The neck should be fine at the throat latch to allow the horse ease of flexation. 
*28) Neck*; Lightweight horses should have reasonably long necks for good appearance and proper balance. It should blend smoothly into the withers and the shoulders and not appear to emerge between the front legs. 
*29) Shoulder*; Shoulders should be overlain with lean, flat muscle and blend well into the withers. 
*30) Barrel*; The barrel should be narrower at the shoulders and widen at the point of coupling (loins). 
*31) Girth*; This is the point that a horses should be measured to determine the heart girth which can be used to determine the horses weight. 
*32) Elbow*; The elbow is a bony prominence lying against the chest at the beginning of the forearm. 
*33) Hindquarters*; The hindquarters give power to the horse. They should be well muscled when viewed from the side and rear.

http://www.gaitedhorses.net/Conformation/BodyParts.htm


----------



## makin tracks

A 'scopey jumper' to me means that the horse has

a: the ability to move on to bigger & better things (if its at the lower levels)
b: is able to adapt and overcome obstacles i.e. if he doesn't meet the obstacle right or it's a difficult jump for one reason or another the horse will give it a real good (and usually successful) attempt. 
c: if the horse is more experienced - that it is capable of jumping safetly and accurately over big courses.

That's just my opinion


----------



## Maverick101

In regards to founder and Laminitis....

*Laminitis* is the inflammation of the Laminae bone in the horses feet. This is generally caused by stress, concussion, too much protein in diet or over eating. 
*Founder* is a term used to describe when the coffin bone (also in the foot) rotates "sinks" into the sole due to the mass amount of pressure placed on the sole puncturing it. 
Founder is originally a term used by sailors when a ship sinks...hence the term founder used in this instance.

So laminitis and founder are terms used interchangeably....
Laminitis being the condition....Founder an "event" that can occur during a laminitis incident.


----------



## Mocha26

Here's a few for a good start for beginers
Foal- baby horse
Weanling- Horse that has been weaned or taken off of mothers milk
Yearling- horse that is a year old.
Colt- young BOY horse
Filly- young GIRL horse
Mare- Older GIRL horse
Stallion- Older BOY horse that isnt "fixed"
Gelding- Boy horse that has been "fixed"
Brood Mare- a GIRL horse used for breeding


----------



## xxBarry Godden

I have mentioned before John Fort Paillard's book "Understanding Equitation".
He takes a whole book to describe a dozen or so key terms used in equitation - the study of horsemanship. Find a second hand copy. - the man himself is long gone.

It is very difficult for the amateur writer to describe in words some of the terms used in horsemanship. Much of the time the words used - say 'impulsion', 'contact', 'collection', 'post', etc etc have a specialist meaning when used in connection with horses, so a novice will think they know what has been said or written but in fact they don't. Always keep this possibility in mind. So if you get a reply either written or verbal from an instructor or another writer, then go back to the speaker and confirm that what you understood to be the meaning was in fact correct.

One problem with books written by well known tutors of equitation is that they mostly are not writers, they understand themselves what they wrote but very often the pupil, or the reader, doesn't. Worse, you'll find different people have different ideas as to what a word means.

Some of the article I have written for Horse Forum I have posted on a writing
forum to check how my wording has come across to someone who is not knowledgeable about horses. I have often been surprised to receive a comment like "too much technical jargon" in articles where I had thought I had been perfectly plain in what I was trying to say or write.

Recently I started to read again a book on Msr Baucher, a very famous horsemaster who lived in France in the 19th century. The author who is knowledgeable about horses had translated Baucher's French words into English. I simply can't understand much of what has been written and I am not talking about French words such as "rassembler" and "ramener". 

Sadly, there is no short cut to learning about horses. Only time and experience will show you how to handle them, ride them and teach them.
Asking questions, sometimes the same question several times, of someone whose judgement or knowledge you believe to be knowledgeable is the only way to eventually come clear in your mind. Always be open minded enough to accept that maybe you have not yet reached the correct understanding of a technical term. 

Try working out what 'on the bit' means and just how do you get the horse to do 'on the bit' and why is it important to try. 
What does 'on the forehand' mean? How can you recognize it?
Try explaining to a novice how to 'rise to the trot'

Personally I find that putting an answer in print helps to clarify one's mind.
If then you leave that answer for a day or two and go back and re read your response to the original question, you'll realize just how difficult writing about horses can be.

But that is one of the fascinations about this sport. 

B G


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses

I've been looking for a thread like this. I have numerous things I'm unsure of; I hope some of you can answer:

What is:
1) A bosal?
2) A hackamore?
3) Huntseat?
4) Saddleseat?
5) A fullpass/halfpass (is a halfpass a leg yield?)

What does
6) On the vertical
7) On the bit
mean?


----------



## Serg5000

Wow, what have I gotten us into. Had no idea horse world had their own lingo.


----------



## DumbWriter

*Unkind Names*

Hi. It's me again. DumbWriter. Sorry I've been away, unable to annoy you guys. :lol: Got lost in a sea of stubborn words.

Anyway, I have a few questions tonight and have tried to find the best place for them. 

A while ago, elsewhere on the web, I came across a list of slurs for horses. Some I can use in my novel, some may not fit well. Do you have any to add? 

Broomtail
Brumby
Bloodweed (please explain this one?)
Jigger (?)
Horse's ***
Peabrain
Longears
Spindle Legs
Cow 
Nickel-bred (?) 
Nag
out to pasture
Bronco
old gray mare
pelter (?)
plug
Crowbait (?)
Scrub
Hay burner

Thanks!


----------



## Lonannuniel

Hey guys! I'm not sure if this has been asked before, but anyways...

How would you use 'bascule' in a sentence? I know the meaning, but i'm unsure of how to work it into a normal conversation. 
for example:

- ' he has a lovely bascule over the jump' 
- ' He bascules nicely over the jumps'
- 'Since he bascules over the jump, it is difficult to balance'

Are any of these sentences correct?

Thanks!


----------



## LadynDibs

Could someone explain the term 'ground tied' I keep reading it but being from England have never come across it here.
thanks


----------



## pintophile

LadynDibs said:


> Could someone explain the term 'ground tied' I keep reading it but being from England have never come across it here.
> thanks


Ground tied means that the horse will stand still, as though tied wherever you drop the reins and not move until told to. Basically, like it's "tied" to the ground.


----------



## paigeyluvv

this was a fantastic idea. i disnt know what grullo/a was and i felt so silly posting a thread asking xP


----------



## eliduc

Bad actor, snake, fractious ill tempered or other unprintable labels for a horse with a bad disposition.


----------



## StarfireSparrow

Scopey means that a horse tucks up his legs well when going over a jump. 

Bascule is the arc or bend that a horses body takes when he goes over a jump. The more round he gets from poll to tail, the nicer the look.

A bosal is a teardrop shaped hackamore that is generally made of braided leather or rawhide and it typically used on young horses in western events when the rider does not what to show in a snaffle bit.
Bosal

Hackamore is simply any bitless bridle, though there are many variations.
Mechanical Hackamore
Jumping Hackamore


----------



## eliduc

*Ground tied*

Dropping the reins on the ground is never a good practice. If the horse steps on them you could have a broken rein or the horse might damage its mouth. Horses are taught to ground tie with a long line and a halter just like teaching a dog to sit and stay. Its the handiest thing in the world for teaching a horse to stand for saddling, mounting, opening a gate etc. and for horses that don't tie well. Actually, the term is somewhat of a misnomer. After the horse is trained to stand it will do so without dropping a line to the ground. Bosals go back to the early Californios in this country and were used in the beginning phase of training. The horse was ridden for a year or more in a succession of bosals from heavy to light before putting the horse into a curb bit. Because it is a lengthy and skillful process many horses today are started in a snaffle and then put into a bosal. Not a lot of people are competent in their use. It takes a lot of finesse.


----------



## SunnyDraco

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> <Originally posted by Clairaurigua>
> 
> 
> A bit of googling will help you out loads! Wiki has quite in-depth pages, but here are some basics:
> 
> 
> *ENGLISH AND WESTERN*
> 
> In America, there are two main 'styles' of riding, known as English and Western. In the UK, 'english' riding is just called riding, and western riding isn't really practiced. Different countries have many individual styles as well; for example Australian riders often use a system that is a hybrid of both English and Western.
> 
> *English riding*
> 
> English riding uses a saddle that looks like this, though there are variations for different disciplines and sports:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> English disciplines and sports include dressage, show-jumping and three-day eventing. Dressage is often described as 'horse ballet'; the horse and rider perform a series of movements that show off the horse's athleticism and the communication between horse and rider. Competitive dressage is what you see at the Olympics; the 'haute ecole' is what you see Lipizzaners doing, with airs above the ground and so on. Show-jumping involves going over jumps as fast as you can, knocking as few things down as you can. Eventing involves dressage, cross country and show-jumping. Cross-country involves a long course with many large jumps that horse and rider must clear cleanly and in good time.
> 
> There are also many fun games for young riders - egg and spoon races, races without stirrups, things like that. An event where many of these races take place is called a gymkhana.
> 
> English riding generally arose from the sort of riding done in the UK; fox-hunting and racing have both contributed to the style.
> 
> English riders will typically wear jodhpurs or breeches (jods are the most common in the UK) and ride in some combination of jodhpur boots, tall boots, mucker boots, half-chaps, and so on. Competitive dress involves smartly tailored coats and other shiny fun clothing.
> 
> *Western riding*
> 
> Western riders use a saddle like this, which was developed for cowboys who had to spend all day in the saddle. As with English saddles, there are variations for different disciplines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Western sports include barrel racing, reining, cutting, pole-bending and more, but I don't know much about those so I urge you to look them up on Wikipedia or ask someone else to explain.
> 
> Western riders traditionally wear jeans and cowboy boots, and competitive costumes are often very gaudy and highly decorated.
> 
> There are also other sports that are not strictly English or Western, for example endurance riding, where riders and horses must complete a course that can be anything from 20-100 km or more. In endurance riding, health and safety are emphasised: it is not a race to the finish but a personal challenge for each horse and rider, and horses must undergo regular vet checks along the way to show that they are still sound (no hoof/leg problems) and that they are not over-exerted.
> 
> 
> *THE GAITS*
> 
> A horse's gaits are the different ways it moves its legs. While I'm listing them in order of speed, gait isn't simply how fast you're going. You can have a walk that is the same speed as a trot.
> 
> The four main gaits that nearly all horses can do, from slowest to fastest, are:
> - walk
> - trot
> - canter
> - gallop
> 
> There are variations which I will talk about below.
> 
> *Walk*
> 
> This is the slowest gait. It has four beats. The horse moves its legs one at a time: inside hind, inside fore, outside hind, outside fore. (Inside = on the inside of the arena, outside = closest to the wall.)
> 
> When riding the walk, if it is slow you will feel your hips move from side to side with the horse's hips. If you're moving at a good fast walk, known as a marching walk (and you generally want to get your horse moving like this so he's actually working, not just ambling along ) then he may bob his head a little and you will move backwards and forwards with his back more than side to side with his hips.
> 
> *Trot*
> 
> The trot is the horse's natural gait for covering long distances. The trot is a two-beat gait: the horse moves first one diagonal pair of legs, then the other: inside hind + outside fore, outside hind + inside fore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can be very bouncy for the rider. In the image above, you will see that the rider is 'sitting' the trot: she absorbs the motion in her lower back and stays in the saddle. There is also 'rising trot'; the horse doesn't move any differently, but the rider uses their motion to lift their bum out of the saddle on one beat, and sit on the other. In America this is known as 'posting', in the UK it's called 'rising to the trot'. This video explains more about it.
> 
> When rising to the trot, there's something called 'diagonals' that you need to pay attention to. The horse's power to drive itself forward or round a corner comes from its inside hind leg. The horse therefore needs to be able to really reach under itself and take a strong step with this leg, and it's easier for the horse to do this when the rider is out of the saddle. So the rider times their rising so that they are out of the saddle as the horse reaches forwards with the inside leg. Because the legs move in diagonal pairs, they can tell when to do this by glancing down at the horse's shoulders. They want to go up as the outside fore goes forward, and sit as the outside leg comes back. This is known as 'being on the correct diagonal'. Some riders can feel when they're on the wrong one but most of us just glance down to see.
> 
> You ask for the trot from walk by squeezing/kicking for the horse to go faster.
> 
> *Canter*
> 
> The canter is a three-beat gait and quite fast. The horse moves its legs in the following sequence:
> 
> - outside hind
> - inside hind + outside fore
> - inside fore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last leg to move is known as the 'leading leg'. In the image above you can see that it is the foreleg closest to the camera. It is important that the leading leg is on the inside as it makes it easier for the horse to move around a corner/circle/turn - if it is on the wrong lead, the horse is unbalanced, as you can see if you visualise it in your head. When you're running round a circle on two legs, you reach forwards more with the inside one. There is a move in dressage called the counter-canter, where the horse is on the outside lead, but for most of us we just want to stay on the inside lead.
> 
> There are many ways to ask for the canter, but I will just go over the two that I know, as I'm not very experienced. Better riders on better horses have far subtler means of asking for a canter.
> 
> Total beginners will ride a nice strong trot and then sit and kick. The old clever school pony will therefore go into canter. To make sure the horse is on the correct lead, the rider asks for the canter going into a corner so that the horse does it automatically.
> 
> Slightly better riders will go into sitting trot, and move their inside leg forward onto the girth, and their outside leg back, and then squeeze or kick. This also tells the horse which lead to go on.
> 
> The canter has a rocking motion that can seem a bit scary at first but in the end is much more comfortable than trot because you're not bouncing about! You relax your lower back and ride the motion forwards with your hips.
> 
> *Gallop*
> 
> The gallop is very similar to the canter, except that the middle stride becomes two strides: inside hind then outside fore. It's a bit faster and is what you see in racing.
> 
> *Jog and lope*
> 
> The jog is a western variation of the trot. The legs move the same way, but the horse moves in a less bouncy fashion, making it more comfortable for the rider to sit the trot.
> 
> The lope is a western variation of the canter. The horse moves more slowly and smoothly. In shows, this has been exaggerated with the horse moving incredibly slowly with its head close to the ground, but the original intent of the lope was to have a ground-covering gait that was easy to ride.
> 
> *Gaited horses*
> 
> Some horses, such as the Tennessee Walking Horse, are known as 'gaited'. This means that they have additional gaits that may replace or be in addition to the trot. Google or Wiki 'gaited horse' to find out more.
> 
> 
> *VICES AND BEHAVIOURS*
> 
> 'Vice' is a word for any kind of bad behaviour; a human might say that chocolate is their one vice, meaning that they eat too much of it. There are thousands of possible vices in horses; they are undesirable behaviours that are unsafe, unhealthy, awkward, or otherwise unwanted. Cribbing is a bad habit where a horse grips onto wood or a nearby object with its teeth and sucks in air. It destroys the stable and can harm the horse's teeth and lungs. Other vices could include not loading onto a horse trailer, not leading well, or biting. Obviously you want a horse without major vices and should try and train them out of any that they do have.


Minor correction on cribbing, the gripping onto objects with their teeth and sucking in air is called wind sucking. It actually produces a chemical reaction in the horse that goes to the brain, causing an addicting drug high. I had a mare that didn't crib (chew up wooden objects) but did wind suck, never did more than leave teeth marks. Even with a cribbing collar on, she could still suck in air unless the collar was so tight that it inhibited her from breathing (she has a very narrow throat). 

While cribbing can possibly be taught from one horse to another, wind sucking cannot be taught, only learned by trial. My mare was almost 4 years old before she discovered the natural drug high in boredom sitting in a paddock. It was her only vice, and I don't know if she could ever overcome her addiction 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ian McDonald

Here's one I came up with today: 

Spookpass: When a horse gets spooked and unexpectedly jumps 20' sideways out from under you.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

This is something i've always wondered what in the world does over at the knee mean?


----------



## RFK49

*Hoarder posing as horse rescue*

Sorry if this is in the wrong spot, but I'm very new and I still haven't figured out how to post and where yet. Please spread the word about a facebook page called: Serenity Horse Rescue Duped Me. This is a horrid hoarding situation posing as a non profit horse rescue in Lebanon, Ohio. The facts are on our page. Over 140 people in just 6 short weeks have told their stories about how they were duped. There is strength in numbers and the more that are informed, the better the chances of this rescue being held accountable for more than SIXTEEN horse deaths of unknown causes in the past 24 months! We'll be happy to answer any questions you might have. Thank you for spreading the word!


----------



## Legend

Okay, I am going to add a question or two in here. 

I have heard that their is a difference between a gallop, and a run. That their is; walk, trot, canter, gallop, and run. Is this true? Personally, I dont think so. I think a gallop is a run, but I could be wrong.

And one more, What does OP stand for?!? It drives me insane not knowing.


----------



## mystykat

no such thing as run
OP-Original poster


----------



## Skyseternalangel

HorseLovinLady said:


> This is something i've always wondered what in the world does over at the knee mean?


It's a conformation thing. 

I can give you a link: Leg Set: Its Effect on Action and Soundness of Horses

I don't know much about conformation but that helped me


----------



## maura

Scopey refers to a horse's ability to adjust stride or to jump from any distance; also refers to horse's ability to jump a a big fence. It does not refer to jumping form or "tuck." It is possible for a scopey horse to jump a big fence without a hunter perfect front end as long as they have the adjustablility of stride/ability to jump from any distance. 

Over at the knee is the same as buck kneed in the following diagram (Back at the knee is the same as calf-kneed) -


----------



## harryclifford

Didn't read the whole thread, sorry - it's long! But here's some I made up because there didn't seem to be any words for them out there  

Flumping - a novice rider jumping in the most ungainly manner - often with many lost stirrups and bouncing. 

Floopin' - riding for the sake of it, not doing much. Often seen with teenagers. (Not always!! But several I know of!) 

Dimpsy - the time when it's not light or dark - between day and sunset. Riding out at this time tends to result in being lost in darkness.

Ego-bouncing - insisting that one's horse is hard to ride so that one can be considered a "good" rider. 

Exploring - another term for "We got lost :/" 

Bailing out - Jumping off a horse mid-gallop after a logical thought of "If I stay on, there is too high a likelihood of death.. I'm out!!"

These are mine, anyway - feel free to use, or scoff at


----------



## harryclifford

Huntseat - think it's the seat commonly taken when hunting - similar to xc?? I could be wrong though..

On the vertical - When the horse's face is looked at in profile, it's at a 90 degree angle to the ground, hence the face appears vertical. 

On the bit - trickier. Basically when the horse is working through it's body, and the contact with the bit (Depending on the quality of the rider's hands!!) is helping to recycle the energy from the hindquarters back through, so that the horse can power forward engaging it's hind end, and not just drag itself along. 
That's my understanding of it anyway - have heard other definitions though.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Thanks maura and sky!


----------



## Legend

Another one; Is a horses brain the size of a walnut? 

I have heard it said about a million times, but I don't believe it...


----------



## eliduc

*Brain size*

It depends. Some horses have a brain the size of a pea but yes, others have one the size of a walnut or even bigger.


----------



## Legend

eliduc said:


> It depends. Some horses have a brain the size of a pea but yes, others have one the size of a walnut or even bigger.


A Pea? Erm...


----------



## Bridgertrot

eliduc said:


> It depends. Some horses have a brain the size of a pea but yes, others have one the size of a walnut or even bigger.


That's a very common myth. It's FAR bigger than a pea and definitely bigger than a walnut.

WARNING DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH
Here is a website with photos of a dissection. 
Necropsy: Equine Head Dissection - Cristy Cumberworth Equine Photography

I found the photos interesting.

I'm currently taking an Equine Behavior class and some other myths we talked about were:

-Horses do not think
-Horses have no sense of concept
-Horses are colorblind
-Horses can not transfer information from one eye to the other
These are not true.

Another interesting fact is that horses can actually see better in overcast conditions rather than sunny. This has to do with the high proportion of rods and cones 20:1. And they have excellent night vision.

I enjoy this class haha


----------



## Evansk

something like this ? Horse Terminology


----------



## busysmurf

Moxie said:


> lol I have a 3 yr old little boy, so I always say pee-pee


 That's OK, my 3 yr old calls it his tail, LOL


----------



## busysmurf

harryclifford said:


> Huntseat - think it's the seat commonly taken when hunting - similar to xc?? I could be wrong though..
> 
> On the vertical - When the horse's face is looked at in profile, it's at a 90 degree angle to the ground, hence the face appears vertical.
> 
> On the bit - trickier. Basically when the horse is working through it's body, and the contact with the bit (Depending on the quality of the rider's hands!!) is helping to recycle the energy from the hindquarters back through, so that the horse can power forward engaging it's hind end, and not just drag itself along.
> That's my understanding of it anyway - have heard other definitions though.


Huntseat in the U.S. is what we call english. It seems to be used more in the stock type breeds (i.e. QH, Paint, Apps, etc.) It's basically just a toned down version of dressage, and a lot of the skills are like jumping skills,just on the flat.

When I first started riding (a looong time ago, it was simply put to me: In a western horse you want to feel like you are taking your favorite recliner on a long trip, or you want to get somewhere as leisurely as possible. In a huntseat horse you want do look like you have a purpose, like you need to be somewhere now, and you want to look darn good getting there.


----------



## maura

> Huntseat in the U.S. Is what we call english. It seems to be used more in the stock type breeds (i.e. QH, Paint, Apps, etc.) It's basically just a toned down version of dressage, and a lot of the skills are like jumping skills,just on the flat.


That may be an accurate description of hunt seat classes in breed shows, but hunt seat or hunter seat is a discipline of and into itself, governed by the USEF and the USHJA. It is based on the principles of sound cross country riding over fences, following hounds, but has evolved into a distinct show ring discipline. It is characterized by a forward way of going, a stirrup short enough to allow the rider to get out of the tack in two point position and light, passive contact.

The version that is practiced in breed shows has evolved into some different and distinct from actual hunt seat. If you do a Google image search Hunters on the flat, Hunters over fences or Hunter Seat Equitation, it will be immediately obvious which photos are from breed show hunters and which are from traditional hunters. 

In short, the definition of "hunt seat" goes way, way beyond what happens in breed shows.


----------



## busysmurf

maura said:


> That may be an accurate description of hunt seat classes in breed shows, but hunt seat or hunter seat is a discipline of and into itself, governed by the USEF and the USHJA. It is based on the principles of sound cross country riding over fences, following hounds, but has evolved into a distinct show ring discipline. It is characterized by a forward way of going, a stirrup short enough to allow the rider to get out of the tack in two point position and light, passive contact.
> 
> The version that is practiced in breed shows has evolved into some different and distinct from actual hunt seat. If you do a Google image search Hunters on the flat, Hunters over fences or Hunter Seat Equitation, it will be immediately obvious which photos are from breed show hunters and which are from traditional hunters.
> 
> In short, the definition of "hunt seat" goes way, way beyond what happens in breed shows.


 I agree, and I hope I didn't offend anyone. And when you said "It is characterized by a forward way of going, a stirrup short enough to allow the rider to get out of the tack in two point position and light, passive contact." I was trying in my own weird way of saying that.

There's definately more than one definition of huntseat, it just depends on the context. It's been my experience in the Midwest that it's more common to be called huntseat when stock type/TB types are involved, like at breed shows, open shows, and 4-H. Whereas english seems to refer to the breeds that have more "action". For example: At our county 4-H, when the kids sign up for huntseat pleasure classes, the horses tend to be judged more on length of stride/forward movement, and the horses tend to me more solidly built (if that's the best way to describe it), where the english pleasure classes they like to see the kids with the Morgans, newer type Arabs, etc. basically the ones that have more action and can be described as finer boned. Right or wrong, that's just what I've seen.

It's kind of like showmanship, I've seen it being judged strickly on the handler, or judged on the horse. Just depends on where you live, and what discipline you're involved in.


----------



## maura

No offense taken, busy, and your description is good and accurate, as well as that distinction about "English Pleasure" being for the high action movers. 

I just didn't want anyone to think that's all there was to hunters. 

It's funny, I moved on from my hunter background and my heart is really with eventers and jumpers (hence the avatar) but I still get touchy if I think someone is dissing the discipline!


----------



## rosieposie

Evansk said:


> something like this ? Horse Terminology


 
THANK YOU!! This will helps us greenies!


----------



## Nitefeatherz

Anyone have a good place to look up the various parts of the horse? (Especially feet- it's been awhile since I was around horses and I can't seem to find my Pasquini Anatomy text to look up the terms.) 

Can't seem to find a good place that has all the information I need.


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom

I had to google to find out what ottb meant 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

In regards to hooves, what is P3?


----------



## Calming Melody

I love this thread! It's very informative !


----------



## maura

P3 is the third bone of the pastern, or the distal phalanx, or third plalanx bone, commonly referred to as the coffin bone.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

maura said:


> P3 is the third bone of the pastern, or the distal phalanx, or third plalanx bone, commonly referred to as the coffin bone.


Thank you Maura.. that has me worried then.


----------



## maura

P2 is the actual pastern bone. 

This has always tickled me - everybody knows what the coffin bone and the pastern bone are, did we really need different names for them? This is a case where terminology does not make things clearer but makes them more confusing!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

maura said:


> P2 is the actual pastern bone.
> 
> This has always tickled me - everybody knows what the coffin bone and the pastern bone are, did we really need different names for them? This is a case where terminology does not make things clearer but makes them more confusing!


Haha agreed! It sounds more like we're playing battleship or something than describing bones of a horse


----------



## Ok Paints

I shared both of these websites from my Horse website! Thanks you for sharing with us. God bless, Peg


----------



## bfetterman

This thread is super informative so thanks to everybody for asking and answering so many questions!

It is a bit worrisome though, I'm not sure if I can remember all the terms  but I will be studying and trying!

I have a question too: can somebody explain more about the hot/warm/cold blooded horses? I saw on one of the first few pages how the breeds were classified, but i don't really understand the why behind it...(like draft horses being considered cold-blooded, is it because they are generally calmer breeds or are they lazy...basically is it breed traits for each group?) I hope that makes sense


----------



## Domnopalus

Random, sorry guys - 

This might be a tough one, lol: Does anybody know what it is called when a horse is pulling a carriage (or hearse or whatnot--anything) and the driver is sitting on the horse rather than on the carriage or whatever?

Thanks!


----------



## Country Boy

Thanks to all for answering and informing people on their questions!


----------



## Critter sitter

*private treaty?*

Ok so I know that a private treaty is an agreement or contract between a buyer and a seller or between a *stallion* and a *mare* owner. The agreement is made directly between the parties involved

But why on earth would you have one for a Gelding?


----------



## PaintedFury

The only reason that I could think of for having a private treaty for a gelding woule be buy/sell or leaser/leasee.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura

Private treaty for a gelding may simply mean you don't want to advertise the price, or that the price may be different depending how many professionials/commisions are involved, or that the price may be different depending on other details of the contract. Lots of good reasons for a highly in demand horse to be sold private treaty.

As for this one:


> Does anybody know what it is called when a horse is pulling a carriage (or hearse or whatnot--anything) and the driver is sitting on the horse rather than on the carriage or whatever?


I think the answer is pillion, or riding pillion.


----------



## aforred

Here's an image of bones of the lower forelimb. 

Equine forelimb anatomy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are three phalangeal bones; P1 or long pastern bone is closest to the fetlock and is what you call the pastern, P2 or short pastern bone ends just inside the hoof capsule where it joins P3, along with the navicular bone.

It's really amazing when you think about how horses evolved. I can't imagine carrying my weight on my middle fingers and toes. (I guess that's because we didn't evolve that way =) )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cottonwood Stables

Citiot = a person from the city that thinks sand is horse poo and they don't want to get it on their designer high heeled shoes that they wore to go riding because they were told to wear a boot with a heel to go for a trail ride....... :[


----------



## Misty500

This might be a tough one, lol: Does anybody know what it is called when a horse is pulling a carriage (or hearse or whatnot--anything) and the driver is sitting on the horse rather than on the carriage or whatever?

In England it is called, Postillion. 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-terminology-ask-add-one-10536/page14/#ixzz29IAw96TI


----------



## Misty500

Misty500 said:


> This might be a tough one, lol: Does anybody know what it is called when a horse is pulling a carriage (or hearse or whatnot--anything) and the driver is sitting on the horse rather than on the carriage or whatever?
> 
> In England it is called, Postillion.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horse-terminology-ask-add-one-10536/page14/#ixzz29IAw96TI


(I cannot work out how to post the quote correctly.)


----------



## WIRider

Cottonwood Stables said:


> Citiot = a person from the city that thinks sand is horse poo and they don't want to get it on their designer high heeled shoes that they wore to go riding because they were told to wear a boot with a heel to go for a trail ride....... :[


This is probably one of the greatest things I've ever heard. We always just called them City Slickers (yes, we stole it from the movie), but I like this much better.


----------



## jbolt

What are "sliders" when refering to rear shoes? Are they a cheat or a training tool? What health risks are there when using them on your horse?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Royal Pine Buck

ok, I have one that nobody can seem to solve for me anytime I ask. maybe there is some racetrack terminology savvy horse people here. 

Tootsie Roll? ( no, not the candy) the only thing I know is that it refers to the look of a fit/developed group of muscles or muscle of a racehorse that you should look for if you are betting. 

anybody know where this muscle is located, what it looks like?

maybe they DO know and they don't want to tell because now they are rich because of it:lol:


----------



## Oh Wait Its Cait

What is "DH"?
I figured out BO is barn owner, but thats about it


----------



## Gallop On

I always thought DH was dumb/dear husband but I honestly don't know :lol: it took me years to even figure out OP :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilbit

This has been a most helpful thread


----------



## Deanie

I'm sure a glossary would be helpful to most everyone.


----------



## farahmay

I used to think BO was boyfriend, I now know it's Barn Owner, and many many many posts have now been explained hahaha.


----------



## Clydesdales

What is a Project Horse?


----------



## Clydesdales

So no one knows ?


----------



## Left Hand Percherons

A project horse is nothing more than a horse that needs some work. It can be anything from an unstarted, unhandled youngster up to a horse that has good basic training but hasn't started work in his chosen field. More often than not it is code for a horse that hasn't had much of anything done to them.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

I have not read all post so this may have been stated.



There is a wonderful book called "The Horseman's Dictionary" by Stephen D. Price. It doesnt contain All equine terminology but it does contain a plethera of common and uncommon words. A book worth for beginners to advanced.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123

Bridgertrot said:


> That's a very common myth. It's FAR bigger than a pea and definitely bigger than a walnut.
> 
> WARNING DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH
> Here is a website with photos of a dissection.
> Necropsy: Equine Head Dissection - Cristy Cumberworth Equine Photography
> 
> I found the photos interesting.
> 
> I'm currently taking an Equine Behavior class and some other myths we talked about were:
> 
> *-Horses do not think*
> *-Horses have no sense of concept*
> *-Horses are colorblind*
> *-Horses can not transfer information from one eye to the other*
> These are not true.
> 
> Another interesting fact is that horses can actually see better in overcast conditions rather than sunny. This has to do with the high proportion of rods and cones 20:1. And they have excellent night vision.
> 
> I enjoy this class haha


In regards to the above myths. I have heard more than I care to ever hear in my life.
*THey think but not as near complexed as humans. They definatly dont contemplate in ruining your day on purpose. Cats on the other hand.......I wonder.:wink:
*No concept? Yet they learn by grasping concepts (esp repeated concepts.) again not as complexed as human concepts.
*I have heard time and time again that horses are colourblind and science has proven that to be untrue time and time again.

About transfering info from one eye to another are you referring to monocular vision to binocular vision???? please explain further. 

Science has gained by leaps and bounds when it comes to our animal brother/sisters which I am glad for to many myths exsist that need to die and rightfully so.

Oh in regards to DH I have understood it to be Dill Hole. Another word for idiot or moron. rather crude.


----------



## EquineZen

*post four*

post four


----------



## Spellcheck

*"Red Bag" birth?*

A term that I've heard a few times with breeding and foaling season in full swing is a "red bag birth."
Does anyone know what it means? I kind of got the impression that is was bad, like still born or a breach, but I never found a definition 

Just curious if anyone knew  It's really hard to find a clear definition of a horse term through normal research, with so many different definitions and uses of the same word. This thread really helps


----------



## anndankev

Subbing.

I think a Red Bag birth is when the placenta does not separate from the uterus wall properly. This actually happened to me with my second baby. The Doctor manually palpated the placenta to get it to release, had that not worked there would have been big trouble.


----------



## SunnyDraco

anndankev said:


> Subbing.
> 
> I think a Red Bag birth is when the placenta does not separate from the uterus wall properly. This actually happened to me with my second baby. The Doctor manually palpated the placenta to get it to release, had that not worked there would have been big trouble.


That is a retained placenta which is very dangerous to the mare. Red bag delivery is when the placenta detaches from the uterine wall prematurely during delivery and is presented first before the foal. This is very dangerous for the foal since the placenta blocks the passageway and stops giving oxygen to the foal when it detached from the uterus. The term "Red Bag" directly refers to the red placenta being presented first during delivery, you only have minutes to get in and get the foal out to reduce the chances of a dead or dummy foal. Dummy foals are named that because they went too long without oxygen and their brain was damaged, causing all sorts of potential problems.


----------



## Spellcheck

SunnyDraco said:


> That is a retained placenta which is very dangerous to the mare. Red bag delivery is when the placenta detaches from the uterine wall prematurely during delivery and is presented first before the foal. This is very dangerous for the foal since the placenta blocks the passageway and stops giving oxygen to the foal when it detached from the uterus. The term "Red Bag" directly refers to the red placenta being presented first during delivery, you only have minutes to get in and get the foal out to reduce the chances of a dead or dummy foal. Dummy foals are named that because they went too long without oxygen and their brain was damaged, causing all sorts of potential problems.


Thanks


----------



## Corporal

over faced-
When your horse is unable to perform bc he or she has not encountered or been trained to a skill.

I have NEVER heard this word used in any other context than with horsemen.

Btw, what is really interesting is the posters that are no longer active on our forum. =(


----------



## Jinxiia

What does "days on" mean? Example. 

"*has a solid 60 days on her*. She has been used in the pastures for doctoring calves and doing pasture checks. She has also been ridden on the roads. She is a great mare that almost anyone can ride."


----------



## karliejaye

Jinxiia said:


> What does "days on" mean? Example.
> 
> "*has a solid 60 days on her*. She has been used in the pastures for doctoring calves and doing pasture checks. She has also been ridden on the roads. She is a great mare that almost anyone can ride."


60 days (or about 2 months) of training. Or she has been ridden for 60 days.


----------



## katheter

I will check out that site Kirsti! I know for me I have asked what a person was talking about or I have just acted like I knew and then watched and listened some more to see if I could pick out the meaning. Sometimes that works but lots of times it doesn't so this is a good suggestion for a thread on here!


----------



## frlsgirl

Here is a funny one....I thought ground tying meant literately tying your horse to something on the ground...like a hook in cement slab...lol


----------



## karliejaye

frlsgirl, you're not alone there. I thought almost the same thing for the longest time, but with a picket and single hobble.


----------



## thedartmoorlover

What's the actual height of a horse cuz I say anything under 14.2hh is a pony but plenty of people say anything under 15hh is a pony so it just really confuses me I'm in England so may be different but yeah


----------



## Avna

thedartmoorlover said:


> What's the actual height of a horse cuz I say anything under 14.2hh is a pony but plenty of people say anything under 15hh is a pony so it just really confuses me I'm in England so may be different but yeah


Whether you call an Equus caballus a pony or not is totally dependent on where you live, what breed it is, and what your discipline is. 

Some breeds of horses (Arabs, Morgans, Quarterhorses for example) have many individuals below 14.2 hands but they are all horses. Some true pony breeds have 15 hand plus individuals but they are still "ponies". Some full-sized by any standard horses are traditionally called ponies (polo ponies, cow ponies).

Disciplines derived from British sports (a country with a lot of ponies to choose from) have strict measurements to determine a "pony" -- but these vary -- in Britain it might be 15 hands, in the US, 14.2. Some tiny horses far under 14 hands are called "horses" probably because the breed standard calls for a refined riding-horse look as opposed to a cold-blooded pony/draft look -- Caspian Horse, Miniature Horse, for example. 

So the answer is, it's complicated!


----------

